# Bridle in English Halter Class?



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

This is generally breed specific. Generally. Some breeds where bridles or something similar. Some use the basic showmanship style halter. Some use the Arabian style halter. Some can use either a show halter or a bridle.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like you should be fine with a bridle. I found a handful of pictures of Welsh ponies wearing bridles in halter classes.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, great, thanks so much!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Depending on the type of show, your attire will dictate what the horse is wearing on its head. If you're in English garb (eg breeches, tall boots, etc.) then the bridle fits right in; if you're in western garb (eg jeans, cowboy boots, etc.) then a halter works. Also, the more casual the show the more casual your attire and you start to see mix and match with attire and tack. In the end, work with what you've got just make sure the tack is clean and your horse is groomed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

British horses are always shown in a bridle and it seems to be fairly accepted over here.Like Chevaux says, your attire dictates which to use.


----------

